
The hackers teaching old DNA sequencers new tricks - onychomys
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05769-8
======
dekhn
This is actually pretty cool (although the lack of reproducibility from custom
instruments is concerning). i think the whole race towards massive amounts of
WGS has detracted from quality low-level biochemistry and biophysics research,
and these machines are (in principle) incredibly sensitive, programmable
experiment managers.

